# Solo hunt



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I had an awesome solo hunt this moning. The ducks and specks worked in really good and same with the ross early in the morning. I managed my limit of ducks (8 ducks which were 5 mallards and 3 pinnies) and my limit of specks (4) plus 8 ross geese for 20 birds overall! I worked one flock of ducks forever and they eventually took off so I sat up and was suprised to see a ross had snuck into my decoys and had landed 10 ft away without me knowing. With the bluebird day the ducks circled forever but when they finally came in the shots were close!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice hunt looks like the mallards already got some nice color and size to them


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> Nice hunt looks like the mallards already got some nice color and size to them


Most of the mallards were like the one at the front of the picture, grey body and mainly green head, but I did shoot one that was just starting to get his gray body. He definately had to be close to tell he was a drake lol. Of the 3 pinnies I shot 2 were drakes and one was a hen. One drake had a mainly white belly and the other one the only drake colors was on top of its wings. The ducks sure are in big flocks tho.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It's good to see that I am not the only guy who hunts solo for waterfowl. When my schedule allows hunting with my buddies, I love it. But there is something special about a morning alone in a stubble field too. Nice hunt Sask. Waterfowl opens Saturday here. I will be working, but Sunday afternoon... :wink: We do have all day hunting for the entire season. I just wish we had snows too. I really miss hunting them. Maybe this year I will cross paths with that "big push" we all love so much, at least the few that sneak past you! :thumb:


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

congrats,nice hunt.One for the memory bank


----------



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats man! Sounds like a good time! I used to go hunting with buddies all the time, didn't even think for a moment to go by myself. Since then, I've moved across country and it looks like I'll be doing quite a few solo hunts. I'm pretty excited now that I think about it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

God I love peas


----------

